# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بیا که آتیش زدم به مالم!80 درصد تخفیف فروش کتابهای تجربی نظام قدیم

## Cristiano

با سلام خدمت همگی.تصمیم گرفتم تمام کتابهای تجربی نظام قدیمم رو بفروشم با قیمت بسیار عالی.دوستان توجه کنید که بیش از 90 درصد کتابها حتی لاش هم وا نشده انگار تازه از چاپخونه اومده بیرون و صحافی و فنری شده هستن یعنی انگار تازه رفتی از کتابفروشی کتابو خریدی دادی صحافی کردن اوردی خونه!حدودا 32 جلد کتاب نظام قدیم هست که با قیمت 250 هزارتومان کلیه ی کتابا به فروش میرسه.تمامی کتابها از بهترین و پرطرفدارترین کتابای بازار هستن و مطمئنا کسی که بخره بردشو کرده!

دروس عمومی
ادبیات:قرابت معنایی+آرایه نگاه نو/واژگان+املا تب کنکور به کلک علی ساجدی/تاریخ ادبیات کلک معلم
عربی:کامل گاج
دینی:گاج نقره ای جلد اول+دوم
زبان انگلیسی جامع کنکور مبتکران دکتر شهاب اناری
30 مجموعه سوال عمومی قلم چی جلد اول و دوم
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
دروس اختصاصی:
ریاضی 10 سال کنکور قلم چی جلد اول+دوم
فیزیک میکرو طبقه بندی گاج پایه جلد اول+دوم/فیزیک میکروطبقه بندی گاج پیش دانشگاهی جلد اول+دوم/معجزه ی فیزیک مهر و ماه
زیست جامع گاج جلد اول+دوم/زیست همایش دریافت عمارلو جلد اول+دوم/زیست جزوه کلاس خصوصی عمارلو دوم+سوم+پیش دانشگاهی 1 و 2/زیست زیر ذره بین دکتر ارامفر/استراتژی زیست مهر و ماه
شیمی مبتکران سال دوم+سوم+پیش دانشگاهی یک/همایش شیمی مصلایی نشر دریافت
6 سال کنکور تجربی جلد اول+دوم

تمامی کتابها کاملا تضمینی بدون کوچکترین خط خوردگی صحافی و فنری شده هر کس خواست بگه عکس کتابا رو هم براش بفرستم.32 جلد کتاب کنکور تجربی نظام قدیم بیش از 90 درصد کتابها صحافی و فنری شده بدون کوچکترین خط خوردگی فقط و فقط به قیمت 250 هزار تومان به فروش میرسد!کتابها اکثرا چاپ 94 هستن!با پول دو جلد کتاب نظام جدید 32 جلد کتاب نظام قدیم بخر!هزینه ی ارسال پستی با خریدار!هر کس خواست پیام بده

----------

